# Changing Greys...pics please :)



## dreverbeaver (6 August 2015)

Hi 

I am looking into buying a grey, but burley from personal preference I like darker steel / iron greys rather than the lighter / flea bitten greys. 

My experienced with them has always been that they get lighter but I am not entirely sure how light they go...or if there even is a "trend" 

We currently have 1 dapple grey who at 7 is getting lighter and lighter, and 1 flea bitten grey who started out iron grey (now aged 14). 

Would love some examples from anyone with a changing colour grey


----------



## s4sugar (6 August 2015)

All end up either whte or flea bitten.
Some go flea bitten then white.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 August 2015)

My grey was born chestnut (no sooty) and was white by two and then started to get fleabitten.

Her sire was born chestnut and has sooty. He went from chestnut to steel grey, then dapple grey and is now much whiter with fewer dapples. He'll fleabite if he lives long enough (which I obviously hope happens).


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 August 2015)

Photos tend to 'bleach' out her fleabites. This is how fleabitten she actually is.


----------



## GemG (6 August 2015)

Wow, she actually looks 'pink' in the second photo! Love a good colour related thread.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 August 2015)

It was a lovely colour and it's why her stable name is Candyfloss (named by the breeders young son).  I had a lot of people trying to persuade me that she was Strawberry/chestnut Roan (so much so that I gave up trying to explain that she wasn't Roan, but was actually Grey) and some were quite shocked when she was almost completely white just over a year later.


----------



## dreverbeaver (6 August 2015)

Wow! How quickly did the change happen?? Must be so strange to look back at the photos.


----------



## GemG (6 August 2015)

Faracat said:



			It was a lovely colour and it's why her stable name is Candyfloss (named by the breeders young son).  I had a lot of people trying to persuade me that she was Strawberry/chestnut Roan (so much so that I gave up trying to explain that she wasn't Roan, but was actually Grey) and some were quite shocked when she was almost completely white just over a year later.
		
Click to expand...

Yes you can see in the first pic (I think if photo showing it rightly!) the telltale "goggles" of an "when I grow up I want to be a grey!" horse.  

Candyfloss really suits her.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 August 2015)

She was a two year old in photo three and had a lot of fleabites at four years old. She's now seven and gets a few more fleabites each year. She's now got spotty legs which is pretty cute.  My signature shows her as a yearling.

GemG - yes, definitely goggles, they were just about visible when she was born too. I have teased her that she started to go grey in the womb.


----------



## Princess16 (6 August 2015)

Faracat said:



























Photos tend to 'bleach' out her fleabites. This is how fleabitten she actually is. 






Click to expand...

Beautiful


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 August 2015)

Thanks Princess.


----------



## *Sahara (6 August 2015)

Faracat said:



			She was a two year old in photo three and had a lot of fleabites at four years old. She's now seven and gets a few more fleabites each year. She's now got spotty legs which is pretty cute.  My signature shows her as a yearling.

GemG - yes, definitely goggles, they were just about visible when she was born too. I have teased her that she started to go grey in the womb.  

Click to expand...

xD that's something I didn't know about, changing greys, wow, she's beautiful Faracat.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (6 August 2015)

I take pictures of mine on their birthday each year for my records or as close to it if I don't know the actual day, so see the change of the years

my mare as a dun then as a grey

 The first picture  is when she was 15 months old

2nd  is 22 years old

3rd age 3 starting to change colour














 I will be doing the same for my new mare as I know her bday and will take photos every year


----------



## s4sugar (6 August 2015)

It is often a cause of confusion when a grey has it's birth colour on the passport.

My only one was iron grey at 4, rocking horse dappled at six & silver on his dapples when he died at eight


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (6 August 2015)

I wonder how my two mares will look when both greyed out?? I have Diamonds picture but when Lexi does they will look so similar  both have a pink snip on the nose.

 Here is my beloved late Diamond  the mother of my boy when she was 3  cropped her head so you can see her pink snip 






- then my new mare I picked up last week aged 5


----------



## dibbin (6 August 2015)

I'm on my phone but will post pics of mine when I get home ... he was a chestnut foal (with grey goggles!) and is now a fleabitten/dappled 8 year old


----------



## dibbin (6 August 2015)

This might be a bit of an overload, but here's mine! His dam (in the photos) is grey as well, his sire is dark bay.

Jazz as a foalie ... bit of a 2-for-1 as his mum's grey as well (he's a few hours old here, she's 7)












As a 2 year old







Jazz at 6, his mum at 14 - you can already see that he's much lighter than she was at that age







Jazz more recently (I have got a new saddle since this was taken!)







But the fact is, they all end up this colour ...


----------



## dreverbeaver (7 August 2015)

But the fact is, they all end up this colour ...






[/QUOTE]

This made me laugh!

I am currently looking for a replacement to my mare who didn't quite make height...despite trying to not get a grey I seem to be drawn to them! I will just have to become a pro at removing stable stains. With my current girlie being black it will be quite the culture shock


----------



## *Sahara (7 August 2015)

But the fact is, they all end up this colour ...






[/QUOTE]

XD made my day.


----------



## GemG (7 August 2015)

*Sahara said:



			But the fact is, they all end up this colour ...






Click to expand...



That is one super happy horse!

..."what? Me? Muddy? ! ..How rude!"


----------



## monte1 (7 August 2015)

I have a "blue and white" horse, he is just turned six, i have no idea what colour he was when he was born as only got him 5 months ago, but my vet tells me he will lighten to white/grey with age. can anyone tell me if he will retain the "blue" patches or will they fade away?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (7 August 2015)

He's a grey tobiano, so yes, he will grey out on the grey bits.


----------



## monte1 (7 August 2015)

thank you faracat 

i got told he was called blue and white so that is what i called him 

tobiano sounds so much nicer ...lol




Faracat said:



			He's a grey tobiano, so yes, he will grey out on the grey bits. 

Click to expand...


----------



## GemG (7 August 2015)

this is not a 'grey' obviously, but it shows the roaning out or greying effect in a spotted horse.  He was born bright chestnut with white star and white blanket on bum, but over years has changed, leaving spots and varnish marks behind which he will keep...

About 5 years old...







Below, about 10 years old, notice he looks whiter...







Below, aged 19 years, whiter still...







Every year winter/summer coat change leaves him whiter, but more spots left behind. He had telltale lighter coloured 'goggles' as a foal. 

He kept the ginger ears (with white tips) and ginger top line on neck and will keep the darker points on legs as doubt he will live long enough to lose them completely. 

Sorry to hijack a grey thread, but there's a link!!!


----------



## dibbin (7 August 2015)

GemG said:



			That is one super happy horse!

..."what? Me? Muddy? ! ..How rude!" 

Click to expand...

We're pretty sure he's a part-bred hippo.


----------



## elsielouise (10 August 2015)

I am scared of this thread! My two year old is still pretty much dark brown with scattered white hairs. We thought he may stay dark and I was hopeful. He has an almost white mane though and we know he will grey... 

And  then I will need to buy soap, lots of soap.

We have been doing hose training in preparation... 

Please tell me grey horse owners that the products for washing stains have improved in the twenty plus years since I last owned a grey?

Can you dye horses?


----------



## GemG (10 August 2015)

elsielouise said:



			I am scared of this thread! My two year old is still pretty much dark brown with scattered white hairs. We thought he may stay dark and I was hopeful. He has an almost white mane though and we know he will grey... 

And  then I will need to buy soap, lots of soap.

We have been doing hose training in preparation... 

Please tell me grey horse owners that the products for washing stains have improved in the twenty plus years since I last owned a grey?

Can you dye horses?
		
Click to expand...

Lol! Sorry I'm not much help with product advice for greys (though I see lots on the market!) ...  But you should have got a spotty horse then no one knows if it's mud or markings ;-)


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (10 August 2015)

elsielouise said:



			I am scared of this thread! My two year old is still pretty much dark brown with scattered white hairs. We thought he may stay dark and I was hopeful. He has an almost white mane though and we know he will grey... 

And  then I will need to buy soap, lots of soap.

We have been doing hose training in preparation... 

Please tell me grey horse owners that the products for washing stains have improved in the twenty plus years since I last owned a grey?

Can you dye horses?
		
Click to expand...

Absorbine is really good as was the little blue bags which you cannot buy anymore


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (10 August 2015)

One thing do any of you take photos every year on their birthday or a chosen day???



 I do and keep photos separate to the others so I have a photo of Diamond every year from 15 months to 24 and I will do the same for my new mare and other two equines as I like to keep record of their changing through the years


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (10 August 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			Absorbine is really good as was the little blue bags which you cannot buy anymore 

Click to expand...

What?  These you mean?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw=reckitts+blue


----------



## *Sahara (10 August 2015)

elsielouise said:



			I am scared of this thread! My two year old is still pretty much dark brown with scattered white hairs. We thought he may stay dark and I was hopeful. He has an almost white mane though and we know he will grey... 

And  then I will need to buy soap, lots of soap.

We have been doing hose training in preparation... 

Please tell me grey horse owners that the products for washing stains have improved in the twenty plus years since I last owned a grey?

Can you dye horses?
		
Click to expand...

I use CDM canter coat whitener, Supreme Products Blue Rinse and Supreme Products Blue Shampoo  I find these very good.


----------



## dibbin (10 August 2015)

Jazz has a white (brown) tail, and Wahl Diamond White brings it up a treat.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (10 August 2015)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			What?  These you mean?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw=reckitts+blue

Click to expand...

Yesssssss wow I thought they were long gone - ty for that


----------

